# Plenary Indulgence Bars



## turmeric (Oct 23, 2007)

Plenary Indulgence Bars
Adapted from Green and Black’s Chocolate Recipes: Unwrapped - From the Cacao Pod to Muffins, Mousses and Moles 
•	1/3c unsalted butter 
•	1/3c dark chocolate (minimum 60%, broken into pieces) 
•	2 large eggs 
•	3/4 c granulated sugar 
•	1 tablespoon vanilla extract 
•	1 c plain flour 
•	1 teaspoon salt 
•	½ c of dried cherries soaked in Frangelico liqueur
•	½ c pecan pieces. 
Grease a roasting or baking tray. 
In a bowl (placed on top of a pot of boiling water) melt the butter and chocolate together until thick and creamy
Meanwhile beat together sugar, eggs and vanilla extract until thick and creamy. The mixture should easily coat the back of a spoon.
Once the butter-chocolate mixture has melted, remove from stove and beat into the egg mixture
Sift the flour and salt together, and add to the wet ingredients. Mix until mixture is well combined.
Add dried(soaked) cherries and pecans and fold into the brownie mixture.
Pour mixture into the tray and bake for 20 - 30 minutes at 180C
Once finished baking, allow to cool. Turn over and cut into rectangular slices. Serve with fruit, ice cream, custard or cream. Enjoy! 


Just a caveat: I converted this recipe from the metric system, not sure of my math. I double-checked with a recipe from Betty Crocker, as some of the amounts sounded pretty wild! I'm going to try this out maybe tomorrow, so they'll be ready by Sunday.


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 23, 2007)

As long as we are on a Reformation Day theme . . . how 'bout a "Diet of Worms Cake"???

Diet of Worms Cake

INGREDIENTS
1 16 oz package sandwich cookies
8 oz cream cheese, softened
1 cup confectioners sugar
1/4 cup butter or margarine, softened
2 (4oz) packages vanilla instant pudding mix
31/2 cups cold milk
12 ounces whipped topping, thawed
1 package gummy worms 

Directions
Process cookies in food processor or blender until finely crushed.
Beat cream cheese, confectioners sugar and butter in mixer bowl until
smooth, scraping bowl occasionally.
Combine pudding mix and milk in bowl, stirring until blended. Fold into
cream cheese mixture. fold in whipped topping.
Layer cookie crumbs and pudding mixture alternately in new 8- or 10-inch
flowerpot until all ingredients are used, ending with cookie crumbs.
Chill for 2 to 10 hours.
Decorate with silk flowers and gummy worms.

Yield 12 servings.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 23, 2007)

turmeric said:


> Plenary Indulgence Bars
> Adapted from Green and Black’s Chocolate Recipes: Unwrapped - From the Cacao Pod to Muffins, Mousses and Moles
> •	1/3c unsalted butter
> •	1/3c dark chocolate (minimum 60%, broken into pieces)
> ...


Hmmm... do you have the metric measurements perchance? Us people in the modern world aren't very backwards compatible


----------



## Augusta (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh Meg those sound just dreamy. I wish I could go to your church this Sunday. I will have to make some.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 24, 2007)

300 g butter
300 g chocolate pieces or powder
5 large eggs
400 g granulated sugar
1 T vanilla extract
200 g plain flour
1 t salt
100 g dried or morello cherries.

I added the nuts and frangelica. Sorry to forget our metric brethren. Also the metric version makes lots it looks like. Can't figure out how to reduce it. I only want about 24 bars.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Oct 24, 2007)

Indulgence bars?! This sounds like papist food!


----------

